# Cleaning in cold climates



## HaulinIt (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey everyone- we work in Maine and NH and this will be our first winter. How are we supposed to clean if the houses have no electricity and heat? Wouldn't the water and chemicals freeze to everything? I would appreciate comments and tips-


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Glycol in your water.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Methanol works- AKA Windshield Washer fluid. There is some decent info here: http://www.freewindowcleaningtips.com/cold-weather-window-cleaning.htm


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Rubbing alcohol in a squirt bottle with abrasive cleaning pads. 

$1 a bottle

NEVER freeze

cuts grease

Disinfects hands constantly when cleaning things you'd rather not have your hands in.

Do NOT pour water on a sinktop in an unheated house when it's -25 outside. Been there, done that.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I've heard of people using cheap vodka, a propane turkey fryer to heat the water, and high proof iso alcohol. Do the non water thing while the turkey fryer is heating up, and then replenish the water before it's empty.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The best and most obvious solution is don't do sales cleans. Problem Solved


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The best and most obvious solution is don't do sales cleans. Problem Solved



At least not for the price most offer.


----------



## HaulinIt (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes- they definitely don't pay much. What would happen if we were to be too choosy with what work we accept. We figured we should take good with the bad.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HaulinIt said:


> Yes- they definitely don't pay much. What would happen if we were to be too choosy with what work we accept. We figured we should take good with the bad.


When you find the good there are more than a few members here that would like you to share that info. 

We just turned down a sales clean. The client would only approve $350.00 so we politely declined. Our bid was 500.00 high enough we hoped they would refuse it. Instead they reduced it and sent us the approval. 

I laughed but hey that probably works for them sometimes. :biggrin:

I have another one for the same client where someone removed the dishwasher so we have to wrap the wire in armor and install a junction box. They agreed to 425.00 like it was nothing. It's funny what the cubicle monkeys know and understand.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheap vodka, turkey fryer, sounds like my kind of party. Might not get much work done but the pictures would be better....


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Broom swept condition = Leaf blower

Sales cleans for anyone but private realtors or investors is pointless, and even then its iffy unless they pay a great rate. As was said- we're contractors, not maids. Anyone doing a "refresh" for $30 needs to look at their business model...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

HaulinIt said:


> . . .what would happen if we were to be too choosy with what work we accept. . .


I don't know. . .you'd turn a profit? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I don't know. . .you'd turn a profit? :icon_cheesygrin:


This guy is on FIRE lately!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HaulinIt said:


> Yes- they definitely don't pay much. What would happen if we were to be too choosy with what work we accept. We figured we should take good with the bad.


How much are you getting for these sales cleans? I'm just curious what the average is out there. I always say don't do them but the reality is I don't even know what they pay these days.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We turn down orders every week or so that offer $15 cyd debris and full sales cleans for $50-$75. Safeguard used to pay $125, not sure what number it is now.


----------



## HaulinIt (Aug 15, 2015)

The initials range from 150-175 and the refreshes are 40-60- those obviously aren't the profit turner but we pay a cleaner 10$ an hour to go off for the day and do these while we have a couple crews out doing the other jobs that actually make money. I figure it gives A person a job and we make a small profit and we keep the companies happy and sending us work.


----------

